# Rocko Update



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Ok so Rocko is 7 months it has ben such a ride, i have not stopped for a second.
He fits in really well in to my life but id say we seemed to try and fit ours more around his. 
He has buillt a little list of his own friends playdates, sleepovers, almost as my daughters schedule.

Enjoy all.

Merry Christmas Ho Ho Ho

Rocko









Rocko and Darcy









Filfthy syncronized best friends


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my! Rocko has grown into such a handsome boy! So chunky and gorgeous! Have a great Christmas! x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is gorgeous!! Love the pics.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Great Pictures!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

lovely cuddly poo's, great pics.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

They are both so cute! If you scrool just the very top of the 1st picture it looks as if you are about to view a beautiful blond babe!! lol!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely photos of Rocko 

Have a lovely first Christmas with your boy

xxx


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Rocko is very handsome,which breeder is he from? He is the same age as my Coral,and same colour.


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

He is from SYLML Pinetree cockapoos Lancashire. xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Is he a miniature or a toy cockapoo? xxx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Hes dad is a miniature poodle hes name is Zac. Hopefully we will meet soon Mandy should be using rocko for stud in September all obviously if the tests come back ok. Will be carrying these out in the next weeks.

Regards,
Jasmine


----------

